# Stolen... EVERYTHING (except crocs)



## xkayaker13

So I had my car broken into in Arvada and here's a brief list of whats missing. 

Brand new Palm stikine drysuit
Level six drytop
Brand new nrs kayak back pack
breakdown paddle
sleeping bag
dry bags
running shoes (red vasque velocities)
numerous fleece layers
kelty 5000 cubic inch backpack (blue)
sleeping pad
pocket rocket stove
fuel canisters
gray and white Columbia jacket
a wallet

I'm probably forgetting many things. The only things they left was a roll of toilet paper, a box of oatmeal, and my cam straps. I was a few hours from leaving to go to California when it happened.

If anyone sees someone with this plethora of gear or happens to notice it being sold somewhere, please let me know. A reward will be given.

Thanks


----------



## GAtoCSU

Fuck! Someone is going to a deep level of hell for that one.


----------



## Coon

*I'll keep my eye out...*

Man, I'm so sorry to hear about that. What an ordeal!
I'll definitely look for suspicious activity in my area.

Just wondering if your car was broken into @ a river access point?

So sorry, and I hope your day gets brighter.

~Julie


----------



## Andy H.

> Just wondering if your car was broken into @ a river access point?


Not if it was in Arvada. 

Christian - was your name on a lot of the gear? If so, what's your last name and phone number in case folks come across it? Seems like the bits and pieces should be hitting CraigsList or swap pages and used gear shops soon.

Good luck,

-AH


----------



## stinginrivers

Sorry to hear about the your loss of gear.

Where in Arvada did this happen?


----------



## CUkayakGirl

Ah Christian, 
I am so sorry! 
That is aweful.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

That blows. Sorry to hear it. I have a spare kokatat XL top you could use if you want to borrow it.

Ian
303-907-1373


----------



## paulh

I've got extra gear if you need any for your trip...call me.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## miker

Holy Shit, sorry man. I get scared every time I have all of my life's most cherished goods in the car at one time. Makes me shiver


----------



## xkayaker13

It actually happened in Westminster technically. I was teaching a class on Standley Lake, and when my students and I got back to the car there was a police officer waiting and two of my windows were shattered. The lot that I was parked in was off of Simms Street and was very public. I saw many people that day using the lot to walk their dogs, ride bikes, or go fishing. Almost all of the stuff that was stolen was in 2 bags in the truck, so it probably took them under a minute to take everything. 

Thanks to everyone that has offered me their help, gear, and sympathy.


----------



## Jay H

wow that sucks so bad...

I don't have a lot of extra gear, but I do have a spare pfd and spray skirt in fair condition you're welcome to borrow

Jay


----------



## paulh

I didn't realize Standley Lake allowed kayaks...are paddlers restricted to certain areas on the lake?


----------



## david23

Christian,

Really sorry to hear about this. Give me a call if you can get enough stuff together to run some stuff. We're doing OBJ and Daisy tomorrow and we may get over to the punchbowls on Schofield pass on Sunday. 

David


----------

